# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iwagumi Layout Workshop

## ADA SG

ADA Singapore will be conducting an Iwagumi Layout Workshop for hobbyists to better appreciate this simple-looking, yet difficult to master aquascaping layout concept.

Workshop Details:
Date: 28th February 2009 (Saturday) 
Time: 2pm to 4.30pm
Venue: Sera Centre 565 Macpherson Road Singapore 368234

In this workshop, we will be discussing the following topics:

 An introduction to IwagumiFeatures of IwagumiIwagumi in the Aquarium (types of stones, shapes, sizes, patterns)Appreciation of the Golden SectionRelations between the Golden Section, creating depth and perspectives
We would then end the workshop with a simple demonstration of the concepts discussed, followed by a QnA session.

Space is limited. So please book your space asap by emailing us at [email protected].
You can also contact us through the contact numbers in our signature.

Hope to see you guys at the workshop!  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

The place now is called "Std Photo" i think.  :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Who's going?

----------


## Shadow

I'm going, registered already.

----------


## tcy81

So sad..... i will miss this workshop as i am out of town on that day.
 :Crying:

----------


## blue33

Going also...  :Cool:

----------


## ADA SG

Thank you for the support so far.
Looking forward to meeting those who have registered so far.

Registration will begin at 1.30pm. Then you guys can mingle and chat around with the other attendees.

----------


## Viper007

I have registered too. :Smile: 

Wonder if parking is going to be an issue. :Huh?:

----------


## ghim

Just sent the registration email. :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

think will be going too.. :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

> Wonder if parking is going to be an issue.


There are limited parking spaces at Sera Centre. However, there is a HDB parking area across the road. So participants can park their vehicles at that carpark.

----------


## williamng

Will there be product sales? or nice rocks to purchase?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi ADA SG

Can you please reply us in email that you had received our registration? Or you maybe can list the attendees here so that we'll know that you had awknowlege our registration.

Hope this will help.

----------


## ADA SG

Hi Eddy,
a reply was sent to the email which the registration request was sent. =)

Looking forward to seeing you.

----------


## Merviso

OK... I have received the confirmation! See you guys on Saturday!  :Smug:

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi Eddy,
> a reply was sent to the email which the registration request was sent. =)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you.



Many thanks! see you guy this weekend.

----------


## Shadow

Any tips how to go there from MRT? which bus number pass by that area?

----------


## ghim

Aljunied or Paya Lebar MRT. Bus, really don't know, you can check out http://www.sbstransit.com.sg/ .

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hi ADA_SG, how many seats are available now ?

----------


## ADA SG

To all who have registered, we are open for registration from 1.30pm!
We are expecting at 30+ participants tomorrow.
So see you all tomorrow at the workshop.

----------


## ah^siao

Post pictures of the workshop for the benefit of those who cannot make it.  :Grin:

----------


## williamng

It is a good Iwagumi workshop conducted by ADA sg. Much much much better from another plant talk I attended. I guess Blue33 and Shadow knows what I am talking about. 

The presentation is short yet comprehensive. In addition, there is no promoting of ADA products. The products are placed within the showroom for interested parties to view and the discount from Acro-Asia is tempting..

Blue33
Nice to hear you share about tank setup and maintainance. Maybe next time ask ADA sg to allocate some time so you can share with everyone. 

Nice meeting everyone despite only knowing a few names Blue33, Shadow and ADA sg.

----------


## Viper007

Thanks to Mr. Teo and Vincent for sharing Amano's concept of Iwagumi. It had just re-enforce to me how details the Japanese are! :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

I would say excelent work shop, I bring back some of the point that I never consider before. Something like pull and push, how you suppose to angle your rockand many more  :Grin: . Not to mention $5 Aquajournal  :Laughing: . I'm definitely looking forward for the next event.

The place a bit cramp though  :Razz: 




> Blue33
> Nice to hear you share about tank setup and maintainance. Maybe next time ask ADA sg to allocate some time so you can share with everyone.


Blue33 was talking about weekly or monthly gathering where we can have a chit chat, bring down your tank photo or other people photo to discuss/comment. Will let Blue33 to explain more  :Razz:

----------


## ghim

Nice concept for the workshop. :Well done:  It is not easy to get singaporean audience to participate much. That's something all workshop need to work on. :Smile: 

Good to meet some of the forumers there too. Got to rush off after the workshop, so no time to interact more :Grin:

----------


## genes

Liked the way the golden ratio was explained. And i didn't know before that even fishes should be in the golden ratio to achieve a better looking photo. Always thought as long as they school its a good photo.

----------


## blue33

> It is a good Iwagumi workshop conducted by ADA sg. Much much much better from another plant talk I attended. I guess Blue33 and Shadow knows what I am talking about. 
> 
> The presentation is short yet comprehensive. In addition, there is no promoting of ADA products. The products are placed within the showroom for interested parties to view and the discount from Acro-Asia is tempting..
> 
> Blue33
> Nice to hear you share about tank setup and maintainance. Maybe next time ask ADA sg to allocate some time so you can share with everyone. 
> 
> Nice meeting everyone despite only knowing a few names Blue33, Shadow and ADA sg.


Nice meeting you guys also, learn alot from this workshop and gladed to hear and learn new things from this trip. Is really an eye opening workshop.  :Well done:  Looking forward more for such workshop. Thanks ADA SG for organizing this wonderful workshop.

I'm just sharing my experience from the mistake i've learn and hopefully others would benefit it also.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

I was talking to Thio and some guys here about fortnightly or monthly gathering on Biotope and share the view on planted tank and learn from each other, whether you're the pro or the beginner there's no barrier, also how to achieve ADA style of creating a more natural tank that everyone wants to have(i mean the style not the product yet  :Grin: ).

We were talking about my trip to Hong Kong on how they have this soil playground thing and we can set up a small one in Thio shop for everyone to play around and to have fun, you can bring your rocks/woods over or from the shop itself and we can have volunteer the day itself to give advice on the setup. We can use digital camera to take the shots and put it in computer to see how it'll look like or even superimposed plant into the setup to see how it can look like. Rocks/woods playground example.



We hope to have more people to come out and share with us on the creating of your tank and even comments on others, this will help us alot and lesser mistake we made. We can even comments those others posted and how to make it even better so that we can learn from each other. Is more like a knowledge sharing place for us to gather around. Every month we seen lots of newbie coming in and out and selling things away in the market place, most of the time you'll find that question have being repeating asking on how to do this and how to do that, why dont we have a live one instead.  :Smile: 

Comments and critics are all welcome. We just want to make this an more interesting and easy hobby for anyone who want to achieve without really have to spend much and you still can have fun, of course pleasing product always pleasing to the eye's, that will be later on.  :Grin:  Even a $2 plant can achieve a impact if is done correctly. What do you guys think?  :Huh?:

----------


## doubleace

that's a great idea.. so that newbie can learn from pros and where their mistakes are. Also from this gathering everyone can share their experience on how to scape a nice and simple planted tank instead of wasting so much money on so many plants yet still not satisfy and ended out fighting algae problem.

----------


## vwsj84

:Well done: 

Yeah ! Think i did mention to you before adrian that i would love to see this implemented in LFS. Like what u say... rocks can have many "character" to them depending on where and how they r placed. I dunno about others... but i find it really hard to visualise a few rocks together without physically playing with them and positioning them on a substrate bed. 

I'm sure this idea would not only aid hobbyists but i'm sure sales of rocks at LFS would improve tremendously also. Human traffic to LFS would increase also. So its a WIN-WIN situation.  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

One think bad about the workshop, it make me want to rescape my tank  :Exasperated:

----------


## Viper007

> One think bad about the workshop, it make me want to rescape my tank


Haha yah I have the same problem as you! :Exasperated:

----------


## blue33

> One think bad about the workshop, it make me want to rescape my tank





> Haha yah I have the same problem as you!


LOL! So many  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated: ...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> LOL! So many ...


So stressful now eh?  :Grin:  We have to start to asking ADA SG to bring in the rocks and driftwoods asap already!

About the idea of a get together, we think it is a good idea too. We will discuss this and see how it might be implemented. Please pm us if there are plans and drop by at our shop to discuss. 

Cheers.

Thio

----------


## mordrake

sorry that i missed the workshop. any possibility of a writeup on it?

----------


## blue33

> So stressful now eh?  We have to start to asking ADA SG to bring in the rocks and driftwoods asap already!
> 
> About the idea of a get together, we think it is a good idea too. We will discuss this and see how it might be implemented. Please pm us if there are plans and drop by at our shop to discuss. 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Thio


So Thio, any plan?  :Laughing: ... William cant wait anymore...  :Grin:

----------


## Viper007

Btw. Mr. Thio had mention about the video show is it still on? :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Hey, good idea Blue33! Do you have any idea of the dimension for the 'playground'?

----------


## fireblade

wow will be waiting for the video!!

----------


## Biotopeshop

> So Thio, any plan? ... William cant wait anymore...


ok ok, we will discuss this with the other members of the team this weekend and plan for the first get together :Smile:  But William didn't mention anything here leh.. :Grin:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Hey, good idea Blue33! Do you have any idea of the dimension for the 'playground'?


Typically the playground is either the size of a 3ft or 2ft tank..either using a carton box or a wooden crate.. adding a stand on wheels.
What do you guys think? :Smile:

----------


## blue33

> Hey, good idea Blue33! Do you have any idea of the dimension for the 'playground'?





> Typically the playground is either the size of a 3ft or 2ft tank..either using a carton box or a wooden crate.. adding a stand on wheels.
> What do you guys think?


Hi BFG, as Thio mention using 3ft or 2ft wooden crate or carton box or even those you can easily get from NTUC styrofoam, cut into the shape(join them together), to add on more complicated, below the sand holder make a quick release sand collector hole, so that sand can be keep in a pile and those holder can be keep easily and space would be save.




> ok ok, we will discuss this with the other members of the team this weekend and plan for the first get together But William didn't mention anything here leh..


 :Grin: , let William speak for himself.  :Laughing:

----------


## fireblade

looks like this is gonna be forming up soon!!  :Smile: 
hopefully I can attend the sessions in future!

----------


## blue33

> wow will be waiting for the video!!


During the workshop, ADA SG mentioned that there would be a video casting on the making of a movie about ADA assist in the making of a movie regarding an Aquarium shop, this movie show how the ADA bring their best tank and how the tank being move over for shooting this movie, it would be a great movie seeing those beautiful tank and the show(of course the beautiful girl to add on for you guys to drool).  :Laughing:  I'm looking forward also.  :Smile: 
Below pictures is the making of this movie.

Courtesyfrom ADA website



Anyone interested?  :Huh?:  Please post your interest!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## fireblade

2 hands and legs up for the video!!
not forgetting the mermaid that swim inside!!  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

interested, I don't event mind buying the DVD. What is the title again? will try to buy online  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

ya i will be interested in the video too.. looking at how a beautiful tank been setup is very interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

> 2 hands and legs up for the video!!
> not forgetting the mermaid that swim inside!!


mermaid not beautiful la.. a girl can already  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

girl carry tank or like race queen? we have scape queen or tank queen here...  :Very Happy:

----------


## williamng

> Hi BFG, as Thio mention using 3ft or 2ft wooden crate or carton box or even those you can easily get from NTUC styrofoam, cut into the shape(join them together), to add on more complicated, below the sand holder make a quick release sand collector hole, so that sand can be keep in a pile and those holder can be keep easily and space would be save.
> 
> 
> , let William speak for himself.


Now Adrian pass the ball to me already.  :Well done: 

I feel the putting of boxings in Biotope or some aquarium is more for purchasing purposes. For instance, if you want to arrange the rocks, stones and wood before your purchase, you can do it in the aquarium. However, if everyone wants to practise in the aquarium, it might not be feasible.

My personal opinion: -

1) Meeting at Biotope may/ may not be feasible depending on the agenda/ plan. If the group is too huge, it will be chaotic. Space will also be a problem if everyone start to play with rocks, wood and sand at Biotope or any other aquarium. End of the day, we cant learn or share much

2) Therefore I suggest it is more advisable to form subgroups. Depending on what is the agenda, subgroups can be formed by all season aquascaper or a mixture of season and new aquascaper. Season doesnt necessary means good but should have at least some knowledge about rocks, driftwood, scaping, soil etc....

3) Every subgroups can generate ideas and discuss various concepts and what theme to do etc. From those ideas, every subgroup can select to do 1 scape or many scapes depending on budget and space.

4) Next, where to practise? If we can find an aquarium who wants to setup a tank, maybe the group can go and setup the tank based on their aquascape. Alternatively, they can setup the scape at home. End of the day, we will have more practise. 

5) Next, every three to six months, we can have a sharing session where each group will present their ideas. Talk about their theme, their focal point and show pictures of tanks before and after it matures. Share their algae problem, lighting parameters etc...

6) Lastly, after sharing, ADA SG [Vincent, Thio, Lee] and other subgroups can give ideas/ comments on what can be done to make the scape better. 

The above steps simulates the whole cycle of creating an aquascape for IAPLC. Teams generate ideas and select one idea, then go as a team to purchase hardscapes, plants and fish. Afterwhich they setup as a team, maintain the tank as a team and look at the tank maturing. When they are satisfied, take pictures of it and share with the rest. Lastly, they learn about how to improve their aquascapes before the next cycle restart again. Once everyone becomes better and better, they can start forming new groups with new members. Everyone can learn and improve together 

Others

Any comments/ suggestions?  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

er... kind of sound like workshop rather than informal get together to improve our scape.

----------


## Viper007

The idea sounds good. Count me in! :Smile:

----------


## Biotopeshop

Hi William,

Your comments do bring home a point, encouraging and allowing a platform to sustain the hobby and efforts. 
Running a shop with limited space has added to a barrier to achieve all the scaping needs. However, based on Adrian's (Blue33) idea, it might be worth a try to start something simple.

While he referred to our situation, we could provide a table and some chairs outside our shop, along with a mobile platform to hold the tank, or box for simple rock arrangement. From there, the members present can discuss about the scape, etc. Other evenings can be spent with pictures of scape for discussion or seeking for new concepts. 

Anybody can join in, either for soaking in the atmosphere or just to chat. We will discuss about this with the management of the shop (which is different from ADA SG) to explore on this matter.

We welcome all ideas that we can think about to maintain and sustain this hobby.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

Thio

----------


## Shadow

I think we should separate this into 2, Iwagumi 'playground' and Aquascaping meet up.

Meet up can be organize anywhere, not necessary to be Biotope, Mc Donald for example, or starbuck cafe, etc. 

...It sound like we are going to build Aquascaping club  :Razz:

----------


## ADA SG

> interested, I don't event mind buying the DVD. What is the title again? will try to buy online


Hi Guys,
the post-Iwagumi get together session will be on. Tentative date is 14th Mar. Same time, same venue.

The movie is about a love story between the guy and the "mermaid". So damn chio.  :Grin:  And also beautiful display tanks. Robert, you might want to watch it during the get together first before buying in case there is a mismatch in expectations.

So interested people just pop by if you guys are free. We can have informal discussions and chit chat after the show.

For those who have no idea what we are talking about, drop us a PM.

----------


## Shadow

its a love story  :Opps: , I probably don't like it unless it shows front view of the tank  :Razz: , but my wife sure will love it.

----------


## jwuog

Wow, as I read this thread, I am heartened that some of you guys actually make the effort to organize sort of an informal hobbyist club. Applaud to guys like blue33 etc.

This is the kind of initiative that makes a social community 'happening'. Reminds me of an article that I read about Denmark I think. Where they have hobbyists of different field (eg. Air-fix model making, train set collectors) forming informal clubs and having regular meetings.

 :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## BFG

I think using thick styrofoam as the base for the playground is good. Very light and easy to move and store. For the platform, a normal folding table makes economical sense. I would point out that you guys would need 2 or even 3 of the thick styrofoam to include as many variable as possible in the discussion meet up.

----------


## blue33

> I think using thick styrofoam as the base for the playground is good. Very light and easy to move and store. For the platform, a normal folding table makes economical sense. I would point out that you guys would need 2 or even 3 of the thick styrofoam to include as many variable as possible in the discussion meet up.


Those folding table can be easily source from Carrfour and Giant, and they are relatively cheap also.  :Smile:

----------

